# [H] Ltd Eds models, cards, Ad Mech [W] $$$ [UK]



## millest

Hi folks,
Another clear out, all prices include paypal fees and shipping in the uk, overseas may incur additional charges. Everything is still sealed (apart from the cadia cards) although the ballistarius are built and undercoated leadbelcher (see pic)

30th anniversary space marine - £25

FW Event only Titan Princeps - £27.50

Adeptus Mechanicus Ironstrider Ballistarius - £22.50 each or £60 for all three
(pics here: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fhXCVOai...MYhZ6qSE_tIofmBIwMNmdEwCLcB/s320/IMG_2664.JPG )

Cadia datacards - £7

Space marines datacards - £7

Imperial knights datacards - £7

Adeptus astartes psychic powers cards - £8

Tactical objectives cards - £5

Psychic powers cards - £8


----------

